# The Endless Thirst - Action



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Bound in Blood* - _Part One_

_Gorgaleth Tomb_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kraskor sat upon the stone throne, facing the tiny chamber. It was underground, and earthy over-head. Across from his seat was a set of small stone stairs, leading up to the graveyard. Kraskor had pulled back the secret entrance, and lit a burning corpse, the gravekeeper, to mark the spot. Soon, his warriors would assemble. He would see them for the first time in quite a while. Kraskor wondered how Reinar was getting on; he hadn't seen his young get for a while now, he had been forging his own legacy. Kraskor snorted. _It would be long before he had forged a legacy. After all, I'm still making mine._ Kraskor reclined in the throne, the Red Blade leaning against the chair, and the Crown of Fear sitting on the end of an arm. He had made sure its aura of terror was not being projected, so any conversation would be un-affected. Kraskor wanted to see how his vampires would react to each other. He wanted to see who had mettle and who didn't.

Kraskor heard the first one arriving; he sat and waited for them all to assemble. He wouldn't invite anyone to speak to him, or entertain with an answer, until everyone was there. In the meantime, he would sit and wait; and watch the assembly gather.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

EVERYONE: You must describe how you reached the graveyard. When you arrive, you will see a house with its door broken in, and a trail of kicked-up mud leading to a corpse, hanging from a grave-head, and burning slowly. Just beneath it, a hole in the ground descends into a small chamber, where you see Kraskor Bloodfang sitting on a stone seat. Do not try to speak to him; he will not answer. Comment on your surroundings, develop your character, and, if anyone else is there, speak to the other vampires. Think as well as do; and please, no fighting yet.

I hope you enjoy the roleplay, and thank you in advance for your time and your excellent fiction.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The dim glow of the moonlight receded as a figure cast in shadow skulked across the graveyard. A long black coat, darker then even the night around him, hung from his shoulders and fluttered in the light wind, the upturned collar hiding his face from view. Underneath was a pale ruffled shirt that contrasted sharply with his greatcoat, an equally dark pair of breeches and thin black boots that pointed at the heel and toe. His skin was pale as snow, broken only by thin scars across his whipcord face that was sharp and pointed, with long lank black hair flowing down on all sides. His eyes, the darkest black of all, even more so then the coat or the night around him, both without pupils surveyed the graveyard, it was dank, depressing and completely exposed, and yet safe. Fear was wonderful that way.

Ulkresh had travelled for miles to reach this place, after being invited by the Blood Dragon Kraskor Bloodfang to his little conclave, normally such things interested Ulkresh as little as insects, but this time was different. The fallen knight may be an idiot, reckless and would not leave this campaign alive either through his own foolishness or the actions of those he invited, but Ulkresh could use this opportunity. The Temples of Sigmar within the Imperial Cities they would ransack contained much dark lore, and a chance like this was impossible to resist, even if it meant working with blood-starved animals who had no chance at victory.

As Ulkresh ventured further he saw a house with its door broken down, and a flaming corpse hanging from a grave-head, likely a victim of typical Sigmarite overzealous vampire purging, this sap had most likely never even seen a vampire, or even spoken the name out loud. Mortals were cowards, afraid of the unknown and afraid of what they might know, it was abhorrent to fear knowledge. Ulkresh was a Necrarch vampire, they feared no knowledge and sought all. As he descended into the small chamber, the small hole was childishly obvious, he laid eyes on the one who had invited him here.

Kraskor Bloodfang. Ulkresh grimaced at the sight of him, A warrior through and through, likely this one knew nothing of the power in sorcery and magic, and knowledge. He was as likely to use a book as a weapon then actually read it and gleam its wisdom, Ulkresh had nothing but contempt for his ilk, and had sent a fair few to their rather horrific deaths or killed them himself when their usefulness expired, which with Blood Dragons was remarkable quickly. The warrior-vampire would not answer him, not that Ulkresh had anything to say to him, he was content to wait until others arrived and study them as well. He took to a corner of the room and silently called the shadow to surround him, it was a rudimentary trick and would not fool a vampire, but it kept their eyes from him, which was good enough.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khalidel sprinted through the graveyard on aching legs, the bond linking him to Bloodfang had summoned him three weeks ago, it had forced him to run none stop to this accursed graveyard and he was reaching his limits.
He felt the urge to run lessen and knew that he was almost there, he sensed several other vampires in the area along with several crypt ghouls creeping around somwhere far away.

Khalidel finally stopped running and began to walk slowly and wearily towards the house where Bloodfang waited, the burning corpse cast shadows over everything which in another time before he was cursed he would have frightened him, now though he just ignored such things. Khalidel stumbled down the steps into the chamber below.

As soon as he laid eyes on Kraskor he stopped and would have fallen to his knees had it been allowed by his bond, for now he stood in the centre of the room and barely acknoleged the presence in one of the corners. Rage at this curse sparked inside of him as he thrashed mentally against his bonds, he tried reaching for his swords but couldnt move a muscle, after several moments he sagged utterly spent.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Reinar approched the graveyard from the copse of trees to the right of the main road with his hand upon the hilt of the sword his master had granted him those long years ago. Walking swiftly towards a wooden hut his black cloak swhishing around his legs Reinar paused for a moment to consider what his master Kraskor had summoned him for. *Was it for an attack on another vampire?, or was it to invade the Empire?* As the last thought was formed Reinar shook his head as if to shake loose these thoughts. 

As Reinar approached the hut he noticed that some of the windows were broken open and he was at the back of it instead of the front. *Damn I still need to work on my directions,* Reinar mused ruefully. As he walked to the front he noticed the burning corpse pointing where the entrance was. When he got close to the corpse did he see the stairs leading down. 

Wondering if he was first Reinar decended into the opening. As he walked into the chamber Reinar smiled to see his master again but it lasted only a second as he noticed another vampire hiding in the shadows in a corner, disgust twisting his lips into a sneer as he realised it was a Necarch and an unknown vampire who was in the center of the room. Reinar bowed to Kraskor and moved to stand at his right hand. 

_"So Necarch why hide in the shadows like a thief when all are friends here?"_ Reinar asks with no attempt to hide his disgust or contempt for him.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ellaina pulled her blood soaked mouth up abruptly, gasping in ecstasy. A merchant man lay sprawled on the floor, his face frozen forever in a perpetual scream of horror at the thing he had allowed to entice him. She carelessly wiped her mouth with the back of her hand even as one single ruby droplets ran of her chin and down her neck before disappearing into the chasm of her breasts. "Thank you..." She gasped "...that was exquisite." Her hunger finally sated after a long last, she looked around this abandoned house she had lured the man to. Most of the windows had been shattered, and the house looked trashed and she suspected no one had lived there for a few months now. The stupidity of the men she killed never ceased to amaze her. They were always to easily lead astray, so foolish. Ellaina laughed to herself, her shrill laugh reverberating from the empty walls. She looked outside. It was dusk now, and the silence off twilight had fallen over the undergrowth of the woods where the house lay rested. A few rays of sunlight still filtered through, but the sky was turning a bloody red and vibrant orange. *Perfect* Ellaina thought to herself. As she opened the door, she realized she had a thick layer clotting blood on her index finger. With deliberate slowness, she licked it of as one might savor a rich sauce of a fine meal. She walked across to the brook that ran parallel with the house and she wiped off the blood from her face and hands. As she walked back inside, she causally discarded the rags she had found and subsequently torn to make her story of being the victim of a robbery believable. She walked up the stairs and strapped her armour back on. It wasn't a thick plate of steel, but her skill with a blade meant that most things that could penetrate the thick leather mesh never got the chance to. Finally she picked up her Midnight blade which was propped against the wall. The sword came above her waist, but yet when she picked it up, it may as well have only been a short sword for what it weighed. She stepped out of the house and walked to the path where the merchant cart belonging to her latest feast, who's name she hadn't even bothered to remember, stood immobile, waiting for it's masters return. Instead, Ellaina sat in the drivers compartment. She needed to get to some cemetery she had been given the location of a few days ago to join Kraskor Bloodfang's band of vampires. The journey would take her about 4 days, and she sincerly hoped it was worth the effort.

----------------------------------- 4 days later, at Gorgaleth Tomb -----------------------------------

As Ellaina approached the graveyard, she knew that she heard other footsteps. Presumably other vampires summoned like herself to this dull crypt. A few ghouls crept in the corners of her vision, but she had no concern for them, they could be easily dispatched if they threatened her. She walked up a broken in door and a burning corpse. *Some sort of absurd male bravado display no doubt* she thought to herself. Still, Kraskor Bloodfang had made a decent enough name for himself, and so was worth of her attention, or as much as it was possibly for any one person to draw at one point. As she descended the cold staircase. Against the wall, like some demi-god, Kraskor Bloodfang sat on his stone throne observing his 'petty subjects' gather and play out. The chamber was plain, but as was to be expected of a graveyard. There were three other vampires her, two out in the open and one huddled in a dark corner like some sort of assassin. _"So Necarch why hide in the shadows like a thief when all are friends here?"_ One of them addressed to the other. He assumed this one was a Blood Dragon, same as Kraskor Bloodfang, simply by his brash demeanor. The other she had just been told was a Necarch, ad he had acted accordingly. She imagined he would have preferred to remain conspicuous in his darkened corner, but she would force him into the light. "Now, now try and be civil..." Ellaina said in the most patronizing voice she could manage, cutting through any response that may have arisen and drawing all sets of eyes to her, not that she minded. "Come on..." she said walking in between the two "..lets see if we can get on for more than twenty seconds." She glanced at the two and could feel neither were happy at her intrusion, or that they found her tone of voice flattering. But she had long since learnt that one of the best way to extract information was either seduction, which was extremely unlikely to work on fellow immortal vampires. So the only other option was to proke them to anger. They would let their guard down and some information would probably spill over and she could glean that up. Well that could probably work with the Blood Dragon, they were known to be very irrational, but the Necarch would be harder to crack. "So, boys, I'm Ellaina. What are your names, lets go from there" She put on her most flirtatious smile and waited for them to respond...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

For nights Darius had fled through woods and bogs, fields and small villages always with the threat of the Dwarf Lord lurking in the darker corners of his mind. His days were spent in fearful dreams of vengeance and blood, usually so desirable, became like bitter ashes mixed with vinegar.

A dishevelled cemetary came into view through the waving branches of the forest and with a sigh of relief a burden, that Darius hadn't known he was truly carrying, lightened. Searching and finding the burning corpse the vampiric knight dismounted from his ghastly nightmare, having abandoned the glamour of a noble warhorse in order to conserve strength- leaving his iron-shod lance secured to the creature's flanks the bastard child of two dark houses slipped his shield from his back and drew his coldly gleaming sword.

With a determined step the conflicted immortal passed through the portal of the small building and headed deeper into the aura of palpable malevolence emanating from below. Stepping into the chamber his eyes were drawn instantly to the figures scattered in the cavern, before flicking quickly to the warrior seated on a throne of granite.
_
"I, Darius L'Chaine, stand here to honour the agreement of my slain mentor Cathal Drauguger to attend his master Kraskor Bloodfang at this appointed hour. Does anyone wish to argue my right to be here?"_ 

With this insinuation of challenge the half-breed tightened his grip upon his blade until the hilt's leather bindings began to creak, and slid his left foot slightly back, balancing his weight for any confrontation.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As the Vampires began to arrive Ulkresh studied each one, they could sense him, they were meant to, but he didn't let that interfere, sometimes the best research was reactive and depended on perspective. The first was another Blood Dragon, clearly at his limits, and the rage emanating from him was obvious even without the Grey Eyes, Ulkresh quickly decoded the meaning of it, he was bonded to the Bloodfang. Ulkresh smirked and stored that nugget of information away for later, it would prove useful in some way, that way just had to reveal itself first, or Ulkresh would divine the method, either way was fine with the ancient Necrarch.

The second was another Blood Dragon, this one stronger and older yet still an child compared to Ulkresh. The Necrarch was silent as the new arrival addressed him, with his contempt very clear in both his voice and his red aura, _"So Necrarch why hide in the shadows like a thief when all are friends here?"_, Ulkresh was about to reply when the third arrival spoke up, _"Now, now try and be civil..., Come on..."_ she said walking in between Ulkresh and the undeservedly arrogant Blood Dragon _"..lets see if we can get on for more than twenty seconds."_ A Lahmian female, the oldest of the newer arrivals thus far yet mere infants to Ulkresh and Kraskor, the oldest beings in the room. _"So, boys, I'm Ellaina. What are your names, lets go from there."_ Ulkresh laughed, an utterly mirthless sound, and emerged from the darkness. _"It appears that at least one of us is capable of speech beyond petty insults. Very well miss, I am known as Ulkresh."_ he said in a soft and patient voice, almost impossibly calm yet intelligent, as he slowly moved forward, stepping past the Lahmian, to bridge the gap between himself and the younger Blood Dragon, a mocking smirk spreading his cracked light black lips. 

_"And in answer to your question Blood Dragon, we Necrarchs prefer the shadows because a true scientist observes, and keeps interaction with the animals to a minimum. Now I have a question for you, why is it that Blood Dragons, barring our benefactor, cannot accept what they have become and try to deny their heritage by clinging to outdated notions of honour and feed on their carrion?, Because that question simply confounds me."_


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

* "Now, now try and be civil..." the Lahmian said in the most patronizing voice she could manage, cutting through any response that may have arisen and drawing all sets of eyes to her. "Come on..." she said walking in between the two "..lets see if we can get on for more than twenty seconds. So, boys, I'm Ellaina. What are your names, lets go from there?"*

_"Ellaina I was only inquiring why he found it necessary to cloak himself in shadows when we are all here because my sire Kraskor called us here as friends united in a single purpose?"_ Reinar replies, _"My name Reinar Bloodfang."_

As the Necrarch approached him casting off his shroud of darkness and addressed him with the question of clinging to honor Reinar's jaw clenched shut as he had to keep himself from shouting at the Necrarch Ulkresh. 

_"It's not something a Necrarch would understand I suppose,"_ Reinar tells him stiffly, _"It's about keeping the beast inside restrained and under control. The goal I have striven towards is to free myself from the weakness of having to imbide anothers blood by only taking the blood of worthy opponets and when finally I don't have to drink blood to survive is a day I will hold second only to my accension. We Blood dragons follow the Great Abhorash who taught only drink from worthy opponets."_


----------

